# Summer plant sale - Thanks everyone!



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just wanted to thank everyone who got plants, shrimp or anything else this summer. I have received confirmation on the last order, and so with that comes the end of the summer plant sale.

Summer plant sale thread:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=28954#post28954

It's been a really great chance to meet and talk to (or correspond with) a lot of members here, and it's certainly a good feeling to see so many tank journals with my plants filling them out, and see so many people become excited with planted tanks.

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone, and happy planting!









They wanted to say thank you for helping to bring them home


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

YAY! They look fantastic!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree. Just waiting for that next shippie


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks to you, ameekplec. and also Tabatha, I now have almost all of the plants that were on my wish list. And then some.  This has been one aquatic plant full summer indeed. Thanks again.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks from us too !!!!!!!!!!! for the great deals and equipment and tips!!!!!!
Bonus that your so close to us


----------

